

HP Helion: will invest $1 billion in OpenStack, CloudFoundry - justinsb
http://www.zdnet.com/hp-to-invest-1bn-in-open-source-cloud-computing-launches-helion-portfolio-7000029171/

======
justinsb
HP site here: [http://www8.hp.com/us/en/cloud/helion-
overview.html](http://www8.hp.com/us/en/cloud/helion-overview.html)

But the ZDNet story seems to have the most information: OpenStack,
CloudFoundry, Patent Indemnification, Professional Services.

Reminds me of IBM's billion dollar bet on Linux.

